# Black x RY Pied and Black x Black Pied



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

As of March 3rd, I've paired two sisters each with their own buck. It took a few days for them to warm up to the guys, but they're now both sleeping next to them! They're both black selfs, and both heterozygous for blue. Interested to see what we get! Due roughly the last week of March.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Let the recessives appear.


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

Yes!! Definitely interested in some nice blues and whatever else comes my way. They both have baby bumps now and are steadily getting heavier.


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

They're both really ballooned out! They're definitely within the last week of pregnancy, and the sister that usually weighs less weighs more now... so I'm predicting she has more buns in the oven than her slightly larger sister.


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

The doe with the smaller belly gave birth to quadruplets this morning!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Yay, congratulations! Hope you'll be posting pictures soon.


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

The other doe ended up having 13!! Photos to come soon!


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

She actually had 14, but the one was stillborn or something. One must have been defective somehow, I believe she uh... took care of it. Down to 12 now, 6 boys and 6 girls. Excited to see which ones are blue. The quads seem to be all black, 3 girls and 1 boy. I gave that mother 4 from the larger litter for the meantime and she accepted them.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations!
On my screen, the quads look much too light to be black, but could also either be the light or the line they are from. Either way, looking forward to following their progress!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

All very cute and healthy looking!


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

The quads, now triplets, are definitely black now that they're 7 days old. I thought they were pretty light too to begin with, but that pigment really hit them the last few days.

The younger litter is doing nicely. I culled 3 males and sent two black females to be fostered by the triplet's mother. I seem to have two "cow twins", two "tuxedo" boys, and three blue girls (one ended up darkening really late in the game). These photos are of Day 4.




























If the black self x RY pied mating produced 100% black pups, would line-breeding with the RY buck produce ginger mice or is RY on a different genetic axic than black?

I'm amazed to find that this 3rd generation is 30% heavier than the second generation at the one week mark!


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Cute babies :3


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Northern Appalachian said:


>


If those are the triplets that were quads, they are definitely not black  the babies in that pic are blue


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

Yup! I have 3 blue girls, one is very fluffy. 6 from these litters are reserved to be sold as pets so far.


----------

